# There's trees down all over the north east



## xman23 (Mar 3, 2018)

Yesterday's nor'easter produced record winds. I was stopped on a highway last night for 3 hours waiting for the power company to get the wires off the road. It was a spectacular arcing fire until they got there. 

My place in North East PA has no power. 16 inches of snow no power, with trees and wires down on every road. They say it will be a many days before power is on.

The only thing good about this, is I might have a few trees to cut up on the mountain in back of my house.

How everything by you? Anything down?


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 3, 2018)

xman23 said:


> Yesterday's nor'easter produced record winds. I was stopped on a highway last night for 3 hours waiting for the power company to get the wires off the road. It was a spectacular arcing fire until they got there.
> 
> My place in North East PA has no power. 16 inches of snow no power, with trees and wires down on every road. They say it will be a many days before power is on.
> 
> ...


Similar story down here in SE PA, but less severe.  Without power since 9 last night.  Burning the insert without the blower for the first time.  Works fine, we're just a little more watchful on reloads. 

Took a drive around the neighborhood at about 7 this morning- large trees down all around, two unfortunately fell right on the power lines.  Even broke the poles.  Could be a day or two without juice.  Good thing we have the stove and about 10 gallons of h2o that we set aside for these moments.  If need be, we will melt snow for flushes and save the potable water for drinking.


----------



## RobbieB (Mar 3, 2018)

Storms here too, high winds, rain, hail and a lotta snow in the Sierra.  No trees down and since I'm in the central valley, no snow either.


----------



## weatherguy (Mar 3, 2018)

Bad here too but mostly rain so the snow won't hamper efforts to get power back. Also won't hamper efforts the get firewood, I have my saw sharp.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 3, 2018)

Power out at 3 pm yesterday. Back on at 1 pm today. I could not get my generator started up, for what ever reason. I will be checking CL for free firewood the next few days. With these power outages and low temps (32 last night), it is a blessing to have 2 wood stoves in the house.


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 3, 2018)

Up in northern NH it was a non event. No significant winds just 2" of wet snow in the driveway. We can get hammered by storms coming out of the west but when we get coastal northeasters, the mountains act as a shield. 

Nevertheless I got the chainsaw out and dropped a few trees today on my woodlot .


----------



## WhitePlatinum (Mar 3, 2018)

Trees down....my back yard, the tree service said it's wild cherry and a maul ain't getting it.  Would a splitter work for 25"inchish rounds?


----------



## xman23 (Mar 3, 2018)

WhitePlatinum said:


> Trees down....my back yard, the tree service said it's wild cherry and a maul ain't getting it.  Would a splitter work for 25"inchish rounds?




Sound like a job for a splitter that can go vertical mode. 25 inch rounds are why you need vertical.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 3, 2018)

WhitePlatinum said:


> Trees down....my back yard, the tree service said it's wild cherry and a maul ain't getting it.  Would a splitter work for 25"inchish rounds?


You just need to put your back into it. 25" cherry will split like a banana. Perhaps it's just soaking wet, try it again after it's had a little time to dry out.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 3, 2018)

We got hammered back in October . . . this time around we had a little bit of rain and some wind, but that was about it. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Knots (Mar 4, 2018)

Same here.  Some of the wind blast got your attention, but I don't think I lost any trees.  I was surprised that we didn't lose power.

We got an inch of snow/ice and then rain.  The rain must have been real cold, since it didn't melt the new snow for a long time.  Still pretty breezy today.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 4, 2018)

Power went out here at lunch time Friday, latest estimate is we’ll get it back by Wednesday.  We are in a posh suburban neighborhood, not out in the boonies, so this is a record power outage, for us.

Several big trees down in my neighborhood, but only one big and two small down in my own yard.  Sandy already took care of most anything that could be blown down, five years ago.  

Got the genny running at 10 gal per day, and both Ashfords running hard over nights.  Almost out of wood at the house, and it’s too soggy to get to my wood lot without severe lawn damage, so trying to stretch what’s already at the house.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Power went out here at lunch time Friday, latest estimate is we’ll get it back by Wednesday.  We are in a posh suburban neighborhood, not out in the boonies, so this is a record power outage, for us.
> 
> Several big trees down in my neighborhood, but only one big and two small down in my own yard.  Sandy already took care of most anything that could be blown down, five years ago.
> 
> Got the genny running at 10 gal per day, and both Ashfords running hard over nights.  Almost out of wood at the house, and it’s too soggy to get to my wood lot without severe lawn damage, so trying to stretch what’s already at the house.


Posh, huh?


----------



## Ashful (Mar 4, 2018)

ED 3000 said:


> Posh, huh?



Buried utilities, new houses, a few neighbors carry some local sway.  When power goes out, we are usually first on the repair list.  One of the few benefits for paying 4x the local average in real estate taxes.

Unfortunately, this time, the damage is pretty severe.  Several downed poles on the main road, each packed with big transformers, all of which were smashed in the fall.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Buried utilities, new houses, a few neighbors carry some local sway.  When power goes out, we are usually first on the repair list.  One of the few benefits for paying 4x the local average in real estate taxes.
> 
> Unfortunately, this time, the damage is pretty severe.  Several downed poles on the main road, each packed with big transformers, all of which were smashed in the fall.


We're proud "low" country down here. You know, heating with wood and such.  That said, rumor has it that a utility exec. lives in the 'hood, so our power comes back on quick.


----------



## Destructor (Mar 4, 2018)

I have a big maple to cut up and take home from my father's house. Went to Cape Cod to check my girlfriends house, power out all weekend. Lots of smoke from chimneys in the neighborhood. We stayed overnight and came back to my house. Cozy fire in my livingroom. I didn't lose power but still have a cozy fire.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 4, 2018)

The wind actually blew a TRAIN off the tracks in Perrysville MD while it was going over the  river on a bridge. Some cars went into the river some still on the trestle. Takes some hellish winds to blow a train off the tracks. Edited: mistaken location,this was in Md.


----------



## Allagash350 (Mar 4, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> We got hammered back in October . . . this time around we had a little bit of rain and some wind, but that was about it. I'm not complaining.



I told my wife as long as it wasn’t as bad as October I don’t care. We are fairly new homeowners with an 18 month old and that storm really was a wake up call. A week without power sucked, but it was still in the 50s at least. 

After that we got a generator and transfer switch, and I finished installing our woodstove. It is nice to be self reliant. 
I hope you all further south are fairing ok, and staying warm!


----------



## Ashful (Mar 4, 2018)

ED 3000 said:


> rumor has it that a utility exec. lives in the 'hood, so our power comes back on quick.


It only takes one...


----------



## weatherguy (Mar 5, 2018)

ED 3000 said:


> We're proud "low" country down here. You know, heating with wood and such.  That said, rumor has it that a utility exec. lives in the 'hood, so our power comes back on quick.


Almost as good as having a cop living in the hood, maybe even better.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 5, 2018)

weatherguy said:


> Almost as good as having a cop living in the hood, maybe even better.


We have that, too! Nicest guy you've ever met.  He lives in the most inaccessible place around, we live at the entrance to his driveway.  We don't worry about crime here, though- burglars take one look at Chez 3000, and rightly think, nothin worth taking, there...


----------



## Bootstrap (Mar 5, 2018)

In northern CT its almost a non event.  Only the occasional tree down every once in a while.
Power loss seemed rare. We didn't lose power.


----------



## jetsam (Mar 5, 2018)

Long Island had 58k customers without power. They're down to 1300 now.  I think Massachusetts hit 400k!

It also switched from spring to winter, which was rude of it.  

I'll be hitting the woods soon to see what's down. There's a huge maple that I am thinking must have finished going over in all that wind.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 5, 2018)

jetsam said:


> It also switched from spring to winter, which was rude of it.



True’dat.  We’re expecting another 4” - 8” snack down on Wednesday, but no high winds with this one.  Back yard is so soggy, it’s going to be awhile before I can clean up the trees this storm brought down (one big, many smaller), and the grass is already starting to grow!  Ma nature is all confused.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 5, 2018)

My hood got 2' of very wet heavy snow.  Pines took a beating.  But they do a really good job around here of keeping trees back from lines.  No power interruptions.


----------



## shortys7777 (Mar 5, 2018)

RI got slammed. There are some big trees down everywhere by me. I need a saw. Didn't lose power just cable and internet for about 15 hours.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 5, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> But they do a really good job around here of keeping trees back from lines.  No power interruptions.



That’s your concession prize, for living in Syracuse.


----------



## begreen (Mar 5, 2018)

shortys7777 said:


> RI got slammed. There are some big trees down everywhere by me. I need a saw. Didn't lose power just cable and internet for about 15 hours.


I heard the same from Craig (@webbie) with his place in RI. It blew part of the roof off.


----------



## blueridgerider (Mar 5, 2018)

I haven't walked the woods yet, but have in my immediate acre that is lawn and trees or at the edge of the woods - two large oaks, a large white pine, an apple tree, and several limbs with splittable diameter down.  Mountains of North Carolina (gusts up to 70 mph with 101.9 measured on top of Grandfather (just a few miles from me).

Unfortunately it did not take down a huge tree near me (not close enough to hit my house or outbuildings) that I have been dreading taking down - it is dead.


----------



## blueridgerider (Mar 5, 2018)

begreen said:


> I heard the same from Craig (@webbie) with his place in RI. It blew part of the roof off.




I was really worried about my roof.  I have a skillion roof going into a butterfly roof.  House held steady though.


----------



## Simonkenton (Mar 5, 2018)

Man!  I need to get up to Mass. and get some firewood!  I got the Stihl, I got the Husqvarna, I got the Monster Maul.

Probably not cost-effective to drive from NC to Boston for a Nissan truckload of firewood.
But, that is always the first thing I think of when I hear reports of "trees down."   There has got to be some good firewood there.


----------



## Destructor (Mar 6, 2018)

Cut up a twin trunk maple at my father's house yesterday, split a few large pieces, easy straight grained, The neighbor has a downed maple too, he told us we can have the wood. I'll start transporting around half the wood to my place soon. Finally convinced my father to take down another one leaning towards the house, the same tree I told him needs to come down 10 years ago when it was under 8" dia.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 6, 2018)

Simonkenton said:


> Man!  I need to get up to Mass. and get some firewood!  I got the Stihl, I got the Husqvarna, I got the Monster Maul.
> 
> Probably not cost-effective to drive from NC to Boston for a Nissan truckload of firewood.
> But, that is always the first thing I think of when I hear reports of "trees down."   There has got to be some good firewood there.



You could stop half way to Boston.  Our roads and yards are absolutely littered with downed trees from Friday’s storm.  Unfortunately, a lot of them are cedars, but I have two maples down in my yard.


----------



## ToltingColtAcres (Mar 6, 2018)

My town has so many downed trees, the forestry department is giving away log-length pieces free to anyone who wants it. I told them dump as much as they want at my place :D


----------



## Calentarse (Mar 6, 2018)

WhitePlatinum said:


> Trees down....my back yard, the tree service said it's wild cherry and a maul ain't getting it.  Would a splitter work for 25"inchish rounds?


Heck yea, we split black cherry all the time. It's great wood, dries out quickly and coals nicely. Isn't too hard to split either...can be a bit stringy I guess compared to red oak but is a far cry from sweetgum.


----------



## Calentarse (Mar 6, 2018)

jetsam said:


> Long Island had 58k customers without power. They're down to 1300 now.  I think Massachusetts hit 400k!
> 
> It also switched from spring to winter, which was rude of it.
> 
> I'll be hitting the woods soon to see what's down. There's a huge maple that I am thinking must have finished going over in all that wind.


Where in the world are you in LI where there are woods?  Out East?  My In-laws are in Blue Point.


----------



## shortys7777 (Mar 6, 2018)

ToltingColtAcres said:


> My town has so many downed trees, the forestry department is giving away log-length pieces free to anyone who wants it. I told them dump as much as they want at my place :D



How far from Providence are you?


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 6, 2018)

Give it a year and some cable TV show will have some featured Waterfront Bargains  Some folks never learn and are encouraged to stay in high risk areas as flood insurance pays them to keep rebuilding.

Florida figured out after Hurricane Andrew, they brought in real inspectors, gave them backup and made sure that every rebuild and every new home met the special codes put in place. In many places the choice was tear it down or put it up on engineered stilts to get it above the flood zone. The older housing stock took a hit but the newer places built to code reportedly fared much better.


----------



## weatherguy (Mar 6, 2018)

peakbagger said:


> Give it a year and some cable TV show will have some featured Waterfront Bargains  Some folks never learn and are encouraged to stay in high risk areas as flood insurance pays them to keep rebuilding.
> 
> Florida figured out after Hurricane Andrew, they brought in real inspectors, gave them backup and made sure that every rebuild and every new home met the special codes put in place. In many places the choice was tear it down or put it up on engineered stilts to get it above the flood zone. The older housing stock took a hit but the newer places built to code reportedly fared much better.


I saw one guy in Louisiana built his house up high with reinforced concrete, garage and storage below, cost 10% more than typical cbc construction and when the last hurricane went through, no damage at all.


----------



## jetsam (Mar 6, 2018)

Calentarse said:


> Where in the world are you in LI where there are woods?  Out East?  My In-laws are in Blue Point.



We're near Yaphank, but surrounded by nature preserve, so it'll never get developed unless they change local laws to allow them to develop or sell off the preserve. It's not like living on Long Island. 

 These places do exist on LI. The bad part is that it is really hard to find one for sale. The good part is that they go for much cheaper than houses in uninhabitable areas (think pavement, identical houses rubbing up against each other, HOAs, golf courses, strip malls...)  The nicer the area, the cheaper the house on Long Island.  

 I used Zillow and Google Earth to find this one... set Zillow to only properties of 2+ acres (I'd do 50+ if I was anywhere else), filtered by price range, and then plug all those addresses into satellite mode Earth. When your screen turns green, you have a candidate.  Then research the adjacent green plots... privately owned is bad (could be built on in the future). Nature preserve, county park, state park- all good.

Coworkers are often horrified. (How can you live THERE? You have to be CAREFUL. There could be BUGS!)  

I'm not a local though; I can't live in a house that is surrounded by houses.


----------



## Knots (Mar 7, 2018)

13-20" tonight.  It might not be fluffy.  This could be interesting...


----------



## jetsam (Mar 7, 2018)

They downgraded us to 1-4", not getting below freezing. It's raining slush right now.  Everyone who watches a lot of tv is in "DEATH STORM ALERT" mode, but I am betting the pavement stays black. (Got the plow truck ready just in case, though!)

Edit: Now we're back up to 5-9".


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 7, 2018)

Repeat of last week here ,too warm to be a big problem. were usually on the outer edges of these nor'easter's


----------



## Knots (Mar 7, 2018)

They pumped our numbers up a little. 13-21". I gotta run out and get French Toast fixins'



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 7, 2018)

I am supposed to be on the fringes of it as it looks coastal so the local mountains act as a wall to knock the totals down. 

I guess i can hold off in putting the batteries in my Unimogs.


----------



## Knots (Mar 7, 2018)

The first, very fine, flakes are falling here...


----------



## jetsam (Mar 7, 2018)

There are going to be a LOT more down trees on LI this noreaster. The pines are losing big branches everywhere- so much soaking wet, heavy snow at 33 degrees...

I pushed maybe 2" of snow, 1 blade width, down the driveway. The resulting pile was so heavy that it stopped an old steel plow truck, which weighs roughly 8000 pounds, dead in its tracks. I had to break it into thirds to move it.

No snow blower is going to be able to touch this stuff.


----------



## begreen (Mar 7, 2018)

Just had a relative in NY tell me that they had a tree snap off and crash down on their deck. The branches were just inches from their glass slider door. The good news is that the tree was only about 12" where it snapped. The bad news is that a corner of the deck and the BBQ are toast.


----------



## xman23 (Mar 7, 2018)

2 feet of white stuff today. it was a band of snow that dumped in the center of NJ.


----------



## Wingerr (Mar 7, 2018)

I heard a rumor that in Connecticut, the tree clearing maintenance that they do for utilities actually chop and split the wood from the trees into piles where they get taken down and are free for the taking as firewood  Just have to load and go with it.  It'd be nice if they did that around here-


----------



## weatherguy (Mar 8, 2018)

Got over a foot so far and still snowing , lost power hours ago. Trees and large branches everywhere, I should be able to get a years worth of wood just in my neighborhood.
On another note, it's 75 in the house with the PH doing it's thing.


----------



## Knots (Mar 8, 2018)

Wingerr said:


> I heard a rumor that in Connecticut, the tree clearing maintenance that they do for utilities actually chop and split the wood from the trees into piles where they get taken down and are free for the taking as firewood  Just have to load and go with it.  It'd be nice if they did that around here-



I lived in CT for 45 years.  Here's what I saw:  A power line crew once cut and stacked (but not split) the trimmings they did along the power lines in the woods.  It was hickory, oak, and maple.  It was very difficult to get it out and only me and friend were willing to go through the physical labor to get it out so we had time t work it.

As far as road-side utility work wood goes, I don't ever recall seeing it cut to length and never stacked or split.  Both the crew and the police directing traffic have friends and cell phones.  If you showed up too early they waved you off the pickings.  The moment they left, there was someone on it.  I rarely got anything along the road and if I did I really had to hustle.


----------



## edyit (Mar 8, 2018)

in our area the power company will cut to 4' lengths and stack in a neat pile anything that won't fit into their chipper.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 8, 2018)

Knots said:


> They pumped our numbers up a little. 13-21". I gotta run out and get French Toast fixins'
> View attachment 223913
> 
> 
> ...



Local "supermarket" was pretty busy last night . . . I was half tempted to run around the store at breakneck speed yelling "Bread, milk and beer . . . bread, milk and beer . . . Storm's comin' . . . I need bread, milk and beer!"  I settled for a box of brownie mix and peanut butter chips.


----------



## Manly (Mar 8, 2018)

Wingerr said:


> I heard a rumor that in Connecticut, the tree clearing maintenance that they do for utilities actually chop and split the wood from the trees into piles where they get taken down and are free for the taking as firewood  Just have to load and go with it.  It'd be nice if they did that around here-



Yes. They will also deliver and stack it if you give them an address. All included in the price we pay for electricity.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 8, 2018)

jetsam said:


> I pushed maybe 2" of snow, 1 blade width, down the driveway. The resulting pile was so heavy that it stopped an old steel plow truck, which weighs roughly 8000 pounds, dead in its tracks. I had to break it into thirds to move it.
> 
> No snow blower is going to be able to touch this stuff.


It came down so wet here that what might have been a foot of snow amounted to less than 2” of soupy wet stuff.  The type of snow that breaks shovels.

I had the snowblower already mounted to the tractor, so I tried it, but it just slopped out of the shoot and landed atop the snowblower.  I dropped that in the barn, and did clean-up with the front-end loader.  All walks were hand-shoveled, at substantial weight and effort.


----------



## Knots (Mar 8, 2018)

firefighterjake said:


> I settled for a box of brownie mix and peanut butter chips.



Breakfast of champions!



Manly said:


> Yes. They will also deliver and stack it if you give them an address. All included in the price we pay for electricity.



LOL!

Doh!  The plow guy just got stuck off the side of my driveway.


----------



## ToltingColtAcres (Mar 8, 2018)

shortys7777 said:


> How far from Providence are you?



11.5 miles ENE


----------



## weatherguy (Mar 8, 2018)

Knots said:


> I lived in CT for 45 years.  Here's what I saw:  A power line crew once cut and stacked (but not split) the trimmings they did along the power lines in the woods.  It was hickory, oak, and maple.  It was very difficult to get it out and only me and friend were willing to go through the physical labor to get it out so we had time t work it.
> 
> As far as road-side utility work wood goes, I don't ever recall seeing it cut to length and never stacked or split.  Both the crew and the police directing traffic have friends and cell phones.  If you showed up too early they waved you off the pickings.  The moment they left, there was someone on it.  I rarely got anything along the road and if I did I really had to hustle.


I live on the ct border and drive in CT for work all the time. I see the wood cut, not to any particular length all over the back roads. If I still had a truck id pick it up, but don't at the moment. 
I would think the well travelled roads would get picked clean quick, but I see stuff on the back roads sitting for weeks some times.


----------



## Knots (Mar 9, 2018)

weatherguy said:


> I live on the ct border and drive in CT for work all the time. I see the wood cut, not to any particular length all over the back roads. If I still had a truck id pick it up, but don't at the moment.
> I would think the well travelled roads would get picked clean quick, but I see stuff on the back roads sitting for weeks some times.


I guess I should have said that I was in Fairfield County.  It's densely populated.


----------



## WES999 (Mar 10, 2018)

Lots of of trees down around here, many with out power, I was very fortunate,  never lost power, only lost some a few branches on the dogwood in front of my house.

Ex wife lives about 1/2 mile away, not so lucky,  transformer fire cut power to the neighborhood and to make matters worse,  a large limb broke off (I will be cutting that up for fire wood when it is safe) and ripped off the wires to the house. Power may not be back on until Sunday.
Stopped by their house yesterday to clean out the fridge, it was 45 inside, makes you really appreciate having a wood stove.

Stay safe


----------



## Knots (Mar 11, 2018)

8-12" forecast for Tuesday.  Looks like Mother Nature realized that she forgot about us in February this year...


----------



## Ashful (Mar 11, 2018)

WES999 said:


> Lots of of trees down around here, many with out power, I was very fortunate,  never lost power, only lost some a few branches on the dogwood in front of my house.
> 
> 
> Stopped by their house yesterday to clean out the fridge, it was 45 inside, makes you really appreciate having a wood stove.



If it’s 45F in the house, there’s likely no need to clean out the fridge.  I target 40F, but many keep their fridge at 45F.

There are still people around here without power from the nor’easter on March 2nd, I’m glad I’m not one of them.  We were only out 3 days, which ran me about 25 gallons of gasoline for the portable generator.

BTW, for those who were recently running their genny’s, here’s how I keep mine ready for next time.

1.   Always run fuel stabilizer in your generator gas.  You never know which tank full will be your last, for a given event.  
2.  When it’s done, shut off fuel valve and run it dry.  
3.   Drain carb bowl.  Most good generators (Honda GX engines) have a drain screw for this purpose on the carb bowl.  Kohler or Subaru may have a spring plunger on the bowl.  Cheaper brands may require you to remove the bowl and dump it.  This is critical, though.  
4.  Drain and replace oil.  It’s too cheap to not do it, and who knows how long this generator might sit (3+ years?) before you use it next.

If the tank is full (bad timing), I might pull the fuel line and drain it.  But if it’s less than half full, I just count on the stabilizer to do its job, and top off with fresh gas the next time I use it.


----------



## jetsam (Mar 11, 2018)

Ashful said:


> If it’s 45F in the house, there’s likely no need to clean out the fridge.  I target 40F, but many keep their fridge at 45F.
> 
> There are still people around here without power from the nor’easter on March 2nd, I’m glad I’m not one of them.  We were only out 3 days, which ran me about 25 gallons of gasoline for the portable generator.
> 
> ...



Or drill a hole in the bowl and put a propane line in the hole. No fuss, no muss, no looking for gas next time!  I converted my old Generac to propane years ago and am still glad I did.


----------



## mustash29 (Mar 11, 2018)

SE Ct & very rural here.....

Wednesday it rained all day but turned into big fat heavy wet flakes about 4 pm.  Got home from work at 7.  From 7:30 to 8:30 the neighborhood sounded like a gigantic bowl of Rice Krispies.  Snap - crackle - pop - every few minutes.

8 pm - Out in the front yard letting the Shelties do their business when a 25 foot x 10" diameter limb broke off of a huge oak tree on the other side of the road at the end of my driveway.  It hit the high wire (4800 volts) and summersaulted 1/2 way across the road, smashed the mailbox, broke the wire insulator off the pole cross bar, blew the transformer about 4 houses up the street but never actually broke the high wire.

Loaded the stove & went to bed.

Thurs 3 am - fired up the 5500 genny, blew 5" of slop off the driveway & went to work.

Fri - Cut up the mess of burnable limbs from the back yard, still have to chip the crap.

Sat 1 pm - Power back on.  Now safe to work near the road, cut up the 25' oak limbs & chucked them on the "needs split" pile.

Now they are saying 5-8" for 'noreaster #3 Mon night & Tues.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 11, 2018)

Seems like the last storm prepped the ground cause I see more trees down from this weaker storm. I think all tolled we got ~4" .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetsam (Mar 11, 2018)

I had a 6" branch fall on my chicken run, but happily it was a glancing blow and the run didn't take any serious damage. Was fun getting it off, though- the top is hardware cloth and 2x3s in the middle, not good walkin' up there. 




The whole thing wound up falling on top of the run during (sub)limbing- all the weight is up in the air in this photo.




And here's my power line. Pine trees again! I think they are out to get me this month.


----------



## rowerwet (Mar 11, 2018)

I live right on the MA/NH border on rt 125, we got a foot of heavy wet stuff, lost power at 2 AM, no big deal, the wood stove was putting out heat just fine. 
Got up at 0340 AM, used the single stage snow blower to clear a path to get the car out and drove to work.
Power was out at the Manchester Airport, so everything was on the generators.

got home in the afternoon and dragged out the generator I bought back when I put in the OPB in '08, at my house in Maine. We were on the generator all night and didn't get power back until about 2 pm friday.

Haverhill and Plaistow got hammered with downed trees and broken wires, there are still people who are waiting for power.

The snow was so heavy and wet it has compacted to about 6" deep, but solid, almost like cement. 
Friday I left work in the morning and headed out to harvest firewood, I got two trailer loads of Maple, some of it was from trees blocking the roads.

Saturday I took the kids to the big sledding hill in Groveland for a few hours, then took down a Mulberry (?) tree that was butchered by the heavy snow, and hanging in the street. Another trailer load of firewood for the stacks!

I've got a bunch of trees lined up for tomorrow, after I get any that are still blocking the streets in the area.
There are tree crews everywhere in the area, and they are still ignoring the side streets, just working on the main roads. 

Tree Hoarders Paradise!


----------



## jharkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ashful said:


> If it’s 45F in the house, there’s likely no need to clean out the fridge.  I target 40F, but many keep their fridge at 45F.
> 
> There are still people around here without power from the nor’easter on March 2nd, I’m glad I’m not one of them.  We were only out 3 days, which ran me about 25 gallons of gasoline for the portable generator.
> 
> ...




You know  the one thing I dont do is drain the bowl. I shutoff the fuel, let it run dry, then siphon out the tank (so I can fill it fresh next time). Usually I test run every few months but I got lazy this year and last Thu when we we out for a day I was trying to get it going and it was a #$(*#(*&$#.   Must still have been some old gas in the bowl.

And as luck would have it, power DID come back minutes after I got it going.

Question - how much do you run yours?  I  get away with just a gallon or two a day because I only run it a couple hours at breakfast and a couple hours at dinner to chill the fridge, cycle the water heater and run the septic pump. Maybe recharge batteries if needed (I have a deep cycle that I can use to keep the phones charged, and mostly we just read books)  In between we just coast.   But Ive got the benefit of city water and a gas cooktop....


----------



## Ashful (Mar 12, 2018)

jharkin said:


> Question - how much do you run yours?


I have gone thru 3 outages requiring use of a generator in six years.  It may sit more than 3 years between outages, hence the fuel draining, etc.

During an outage, if we are home and awake, it is running.  I only shut it down and put it away when we leave the house, or when we go to bed.  I’m usually busy working on something in the shop, and need my lights and power tools, or watching a movie with the kids in the evening.  My wife is using the computer, cooking, watching TV while ironing, etc.  We generally don’t run the laundry, during an outage.

We probably average close to 10 gallons per day, running it maybe 16 - 18 hours per day.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ashful said:


> That’s your concession prize, for living in Syracuse.


What's yours for living in Philly?


----------



## Ashful (Mar 12, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> What's yours for living in Philly?


Superbowl trophy.

Well, that, and being 230 miles from that messy pool of mercury you guys call a lake!

"Onondaga Lake is still one of the most polluted lakes in the United States"

Full disclosure, I seriously considered taking a job in Syracuse, when I finished graduate school.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 13, 2018)

They're saying 18-26" for us in se mass. Power out this am, came on for 1/2 hr and tree took it out again. Was planning to run the snow thrower, but it's currently blizzard/white out conditions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful (Mar 13, 2018)

A friendly acquaintance of mine lost their house in the nor’easter that hit us eleven days ago.  Apparently a tree knocked out their power feed, which started the fire.  His wife and kids were able to get out of the house without injury, but had to just huddle in the raging snow, while watching the house burn.  The fire companies could not get to the house, due to the conditions of the roads, and the downed trees and wires blocking most of the roads that day.  They apparently escaped with only the clothes on their backs, everything was lost.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Mar 28, 2018)

Manly said:


> Yes. They will also deliver and stack it if you give them an address. All included in the price we pay for electricity.



  I could be a sucker here, but is this true?


----------



## Knots (Mar 30, 2018)

Ctwoodtick said:


> I could be a sucker here, but is this true?


LOL


----------

